# shocks/struts



## Steve Calabro (Aug 19, 2005)

I own a 2000 pathfinder that needs new shocks and struts. Does anyone have experience wiht either Monroe Reflex or KYB.

A mechanic has told me that he does not recommend after market shocks for this vehicle?

Any thoughts?


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

I think aftermarket shocks are typically better than the OEM. Do a search for shocks, there are several helpful threads here.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

blitZ said:


> I think aftermarket shocks are typically better than the OEM. Do a search for shocks, there are several helpful threads here.


Ranchos are now standard on new Pathfinders.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Steve Calabro said:


> I own a 2000 pathfinder that needs new shocks and struts. Does anyone have experience wiht either Monroe Reflex or KYB.
> 
> A mechanic has told me that he does not recommend after market shocks for this vehicle?
> 
> Any thoughts?


KYB's are great! Had them when I owned a 87 KC 4X4. Think they have a lifetime warranty. If I were to get a set of shocks now, I'd get KYB's again. As for Monroe, don't know how they feel, but I think they also have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## CactusCat (Aug 21, 2005)

*Bilsteins Baby*

Hi there,
Just went through search hell finding raplacement shocks for my '01 Frontier Crewcab 4by. The only way this relates to your delema is that I was given a miriad of conflicting advice as to what should be "best". I had KYB's on my '86 pickup and loved them and almost went with the "KYB Monomax" on my present ride but went with the Bilteins instead. My point is, every bit of info I collected told me that aftermarket was an improvement and that it would be up to your driving habits and budget to determine the final choice. I'm still searching for new bushings and such to get my suspension back up to new at 50,000 mi. Try a place called, "Shockwarehouse.com" in FL. They gave me good advice and service. Hope this helps.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

Steve Calabro said:


> I own a 2000 pathfinder that needs new shocks and struts. Does anyone have experience wiht either Monroe Reflex or KYB.
> 
> A mechanic has told me that he does not recommend after market shocks for this vehicle?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have an 01, went with the Monroe Reflex shocks and struts. I looked high and low, and that was about it for '01. bilstein doesnt have a set, You can fit Rancho's (altho they're a division of Monroe) Now I've seen KYB has a set out, as well as Old Man Emu. I may go the OME route in at around 100K to last me for a while.
Anyway, the Reflex are fine, I don't notice a tremendous difference from stock, but I only drove on the stockers for about 2K (bought vehicle used with 60K). Bumps are easily sorted, no bucking, and not a terribel amouht of body roll for an SUV-- I feel more comfortable driving my truck on curves than I do ouir new Saab. (altho I've always been a truck guy).
If you only drive 90% street, and little offroad, Reflex are fine.
If you drive more than 50% offroad, I think I'd look at the Rancho's or the OME.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

inanima said:


> You can fit Rancho's (altho they're a division of Monroe)


Not exactly. Monroe and Rancho are both divisions of the same parent company and I'm not sure what difference it makes as they are not the same shock.



inanima said:


> If you drive more than 50% offroad, I think I'd look at the Rancho's or the OME.


I would recommend Ranchos even if you never go off-road. They improve handling (over OEM) and do not seem to sacrifice the ride.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

Animal said:


> Not exactly. Monroe and Rancho are both divisions of the same parent company and I'm not sure what difference it makes as they are not the same shock.
> 
> 
> I would recommend Ranchos even if you never go off-road. They improve handling (over OEM) and do not seem to sacrifice the ride.


right right, I didn't mean that the Monroe/Rancho would be the same shock, just that they are owned by the same company, as you said. My only point was sometimes people slag on Monroe, and put Rancho on a pedestal...IMO, the Monroe's are fine for the street, if money is an issue. If not, certainly, go for the Rancho's.

I haven't seen a complete set of Rancho's specifically for the 01 and up, (anyone have alink) but I have seen on this forum that some people have gotten a set to fit on their ride, even tho they weren't specified for the 'Finder.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

I had to call Rancho to get the correct part numbers for their RSX shocks to fit my 01 PF. These shocks are a big improvement over the OEM, very little body roll while cornering. Don't know why they don't make them easier to find?

Front Struts: 17503, 17504
Rear Shocks: 17122


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

inanima said:


> I haven't seen a complete set of Rancho's specifically for the 01 and up, (anyone have alink) but I have seen on this forum that some people have gotten a set to fit on their ride, even tho they weren't specified for the 'Finder.


Rancho has them listed.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

Animal said:


> Rancho has them listed.


c'mon man, i had to page thru 38 pages of a PDF to get the #'s.  when blitz did all the hard work for me right there. Thanks guys, tho seriously, I couldn't for the life of me find those last year. hopefully that helps this guy out.

Am I right in saying that Rancho does not make struts, however? So you'd still need the KYB, Monroe, OME or original equipment strut to do a whole suspension package replacement?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

inanima said:


> c'mon man, i had to page thru 38 pages of a PDF to get the #'s.  when blitz did all the hard work for me right there. Thanks guys, tho seriously, I couldn't for the life of me find those last year. hopefully that helps this guy out.
> 
> Am I right in saying that Rancho does not make struts, however? So you'd still need the KYB, Monroe, OME or original equipment strut to do a whole suspension package replacement?


They list "shocks" for the front. So....


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

Animal said:


> They list "shocks" for the front. So....


d'oh, you're right. 
I was thinking of when life was simpler with my Hardbody, 4 Bilsteins and I was done.

OK, Steve, there you go. all you ever wanted to know, and part #'s to go with it.

OME info- http://www.rocky-road.com/pathfinder.html
KYB- http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...tegory=Shocks&category=BootMount&autoModClar=

yeah, im not busy today.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

I got a great deal from this site, $207 for the complete set, struts and shocks, they paid the shipping.

Sams Off Road


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

blitZ said:


> I got a great deal from this site, $207 for the complete set, struts and shocks, they paid the shipping.
> 
> Sams Off Road


wait so if you put in 01 pathfinder SE stock no lift then they would just give you the right set of shocks?

also, check thepartsbin.com and put in your vehicle in the performance catalog, it gave me a list of rancho shocks

Edit:http://performance.thepartsbin.com/basket.php?makeid=19&modelid=205&year=2001&partid=26&brandid=88

these were the right ones for an 01 SE


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

MrGame said:


> wait so if you put in 01 pathfinder SE stock no lift then they would just give you the right set of shocks?
> 
> also, check thepartsbin.com and put in your vehicle in the performance catalog, it gave me a list of rancho shocks
> 
> ...


I initially went through their order system and they emailed me stating they don't show a shock/strut for the 01 and suggested I call Rancho. I called Rancho, got the part numbers above, passed them onto Sam's Offroad, received my shocks in a few days.

I don't know why these parts are so hard to find??


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

blitZ said:


> I initially went through their order system and they emailed me stating they don't show a shock/strut for the 01 and suggested I call Rancho. I called Rancho, got the part numbers above, passed them onto Sam's Offroad, received my shocks in a few days.
> 
> I don't know why these parts are so hard to find??


and you only paid 207? that's much cheaper than the parts bin


----------



## mhester (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ranchos*

{QUOTE=blitZ]I had to call Rancho to get the correct part numbers for their RSX shocks to fit my 01 PF. These shocks are a big improvement over the OEM, very little body roll while cornering. Don't know why they don't make them easier to find?

Front Struts: 17503, 17504
Rear Shocks: 17122[/QUOTE]


When I look at the Rancho pdf they show their products only for a 4WD. Did you install on a 4WD or 2WD? Mine is 2WD and I rarely go offroad. Just looking for a smoother town ride and an easing of the rear fixed-axle bump!


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

My PF is 2wd. I noticed the shocks for 4wd as I searched parts sites online, but the part numbers I listed work fine.


----------



## mhester (Aug 29, 2005)

blitZ said:


> My PF is 2wd. I noticed the shocks for 4wd as I searched parts sites online, but the part numbers I listed work fine.


Thanks. How much work was it to install these? I assume fr was more time-consuming than rear. I've done shocks many, many moons ago, but have never tried struts before. Seems I remember reading something different about strut installs vs shocks.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

Shocks are easy, struts are a little more work. You will need a coil spring compressor. Most tool rental places will have them.


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

I ordered my set of ranchos from Samsoffroad.com this morning hopefully I like them


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

nevermind i cancelled the order to place an order on a set of AT Italia offroads


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

MrGame said:


> nevermind i cancelled the order to place an order on a set of AT Italia offroads


Groovy wheels, however, I don't think they will solve your bouncy rear end problem.


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

blitZ said:


> Groovy wheels, however, I don't think they will solve your bouncy rear end problem.


yeah i know, i'm going to order the ranchos soon


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

i changed my mind again, I'm going to pass on the tires and order the ranchos and a k&n intake next week when my money won't be as tight


----------



## mhester (Aug 29, 2005)

MrGame said:


> i changed my mind again, I'm going to pass on the tires and order the ranchos and a k&n intake next week when my money won't be as tight


Any particular reason why K&N vs JWT?


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

mhester said:


> Any particular reason why K&N vs JWT?


i thought K&N was the only company who made one, who's JWT?


----------



## mhester (Aug 29, 2005)

MrGame said:


> i thought K&N was the only company who made one, who's JWT?



JWT is Jim Wolfe Technology. He makes mods for Nissan's. http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/

I've seen his unit for less than what you can get a K&N (~$130?? if I remember right) 

http://www.jackphelps.com/frontier/intake.htm which I found in a posting here shows another brand which includes a heat barrier which is nice. You'll see his measured performance results. Need to see if they make one for my '01 Pfinder


----------



## mhester (Aug 29, 2005)

No luck on Advanced Flow making one for a Pathfinder. Only recent model Frontier/Titan and 350Z


----------



## mhester (Aug 29, 2005)

mhester said:


> No luck on Advanced Flow making one for a Pathfinder. Only recent model Frontier/Titan and 350Z


Hold on. It does work for new Pathfinder afterall. I'll email to see what model years it fits


----------



## mhester (Aug 29, 2005)

MrGame said:


> i thought K&N was the only company who made one, who's JWT?


No word from the ae guys. But i found the JWT POP Charger intake filter for $100 @ http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=PR501-1XCF6


----------



## beastmoore (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are just looking for stock type struts, try Midas or other muffler shops. I shopped around and they had best price (I think they use Monroe). Parts are guaranteed for life


----------

